# [EBUILD] A file is not listed in the Manifest

## korad1

Przy aktualizacji pojawia sie problem jak widac ponizej. 

```

emerge --update --deep --newuse world

Calculating world dependencies \!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/sys-process/vixie-cron/vixie-cron-4.1-r8.ebuild'

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/sys-process/vixie-cron/vixie-cron-4.1-r8.ebuild'

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/dev-lang/php/php-5.0.5-r5.ebuild'

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/dev-lang/php/php-5.0.5-r5.ebuild'

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/sys-libs/readline/readline-5.2_p1.ebuild'

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/sys-libs/readline/readline-5.2_p1.ebuild'

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/sys-apps/module-init-tools/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r1.ebuild'

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/sys-apps/pciutils/pciutils-2.2.4.ebuild'

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-4.2.0_alpha20061205.ebuild'                       

|!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/sys-libs/timezone-data/timezone-data-2007a.ebuild'                  

\!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/dev-libs/glib/glib-2.12.5-r1.ebuild'

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/dev-libs/glib/glib-2.12.5-r1.ebuild'

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/dev-libs/glib/glib-2.12.5-r1.ebuild'                               ... done!

```

dla  emerge --sync pokazuje to co widac ponizej (to tylko wycinek "permission denied" jest znacznie wiecej):

```

rsync: recv_generator: failed to stat "/usr/portage/metadata/cache/x11-plugins/beryl-plugins-0.1.3": Permission denied (13)

rsync: recv_generator: failed to stat "/usr/portage/metadata/cache/x11-plugins/gaim-encryption-2.38": Permission denied (13)

rsync: recv_generator: failed to stat "/usr/portage/metadata/cache/x11-plugins/gaim-hotkeys-0.1.2": Permission denied (13)

rsync: recv_generator: failed to stat "/usr/portage/metadata/cache/x11-plugins/gkrellm-vaiobright-2.5": Permission denied (13)

rsync: recv_generator: failed to stat "/usr/portage/metadata/cache/x11-plugins/ignorance-2.0": Permission denied (13)

rsync: recv_generator: failed to stat "/usr/portage/metadata/cache/x11-plugins/ignorance-2.3": Permission denied (13)

rsync: recv_generator: failed to stat "/usr/portage/metadata/cache/x11-plugins/wmfire-0.0.3.9_pre4": Permission denied (13)

rsync: recv_generator: failed to stat "/usr/portage/metadata/cache/x11-plugins/wmmp-0.10.0": Permission denied (13)

rsync: recv_generator: failed to stat "/usr/portage/metadata/cache/x11-plugins/wmpasman-0.8.4.1": Permission denied (13)

rsync: recv_generator: failed to stat "/usr/portage/net-misc/pen/ChangeLog": Permission denied (13)

rsync: recv_generator: failed to stat "/usr/portage/net-misc/pen/pen-0.12.1.ebuild": Permission denied (13)

rsync: recv_generator: failed to stat "/usr/portage/net-misc/pen/pen-0.15.0.ebuild": Permission denied (13)

rsync: recv_generator: failed to stat "/usr/portage/net-misc/pen/pen-0.17.0.ebuild": Permission denied (13)

rsync: recv_generator: failed to stat "/usr/portage/net-misc/pen/pen-0.17.1.ebuild": Permission denied (13)

```

nie wiem jak to ugryzc, moze ktos pomoze

----------

## Poe

A file is not.. mialem ostatnio z jednym plikiem (zsh. zshprofile.bak bodajze). zrobilem digesta i pomoglo. nie wiem co sie podzialo, ze popsulo sie. choc zanim zrobilem digesta, zsyncowalem bez problemow.

sprobuj skasowac /usr/portage i zassac drzewko portage recznie.

----------

## XianN

A bawiles sie FEATURES w /etc/make.conf? Tam jest cos takiego jak userfetch, ktore na czas sciagania pakietow przechodzi z uprawnieniami na portage:portage, ale nie mam pojecia czy przy emerge --sync rowniez... Wydaje mi sie, ze nie, ale warto sprawdzic. Poza tym zobacz czy uprawnienia i owner sa takie same dla tych wadliwych i poprawnych czesci portage.

Pokaz emerge --info.

PS: A najlepiej bedzie, jak restartniesz sobie maszynke do single i przeskanujesz system plikow, bo moze byc uszkodzony. Ja bym w ta strone lecial raczej, a dopiero jak to nie pomoze to kombinowal gdzie indziej...

----------

## korad1

Przy FEATURES niegrzebalem, wczesniej zaczalem instalowac xorg-x11 no i wysypalo sie (pewnie nie ma zwiazku)

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686 Celeron (Coppermine)

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 09 May 2007 12:20:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium2 -mcpu=pentium2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT=""

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium2 -mcpu=pentium2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="alsa apache2 berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt cups doc dri fortran gdbm gpm hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog kde libg++ midi ncurses nls nptl nptlonly pam pcre pdflib perl php postgres ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## XianN

Raczej bez zwiazku to fakt. A probowales skanowac dysk? Jestem niemal pewien, ze wlasnie o to chodzi.

----------

## korad1

1. z poziomu roota nie moge usunac portage /usr/portage (permission denied), jak wejde do konkretnego katalogu w np. usr/portage/net-misc/pen to nazwy plikow zaczynaja sie od znaku "?" (tak jak by normalnie byly usuniete)

2.czym bys proponowal przeskanowac dysk?

----------

## c2p

To zależy jaki system plików. Podstawą jest odpalenie jakiegoś livecd i fsck zapuszczone na niezamontowanej partycji.

----------

## korad1

zmienilem nazwe portage (w  /usr/portage) na portage1 i sciagnalem od nowa drzewo portage

```

emerge --sync

emerge portage

```

Jedynie problem pozostal z usunieciem niektorych plikow i katalogow w portage1 (permission denied),  jest jakis sposob zeby to usunac ?

----------

## Arfrever

 *korad1 wrote:*   

> zmienilem nazwe portage (w /usr/portage) na portage1 i sciagnalem od nowa drzewo portage
> 
> ```
> emerge --sync
> ```
> ...

 

Znacznie szybciej byś to zrobił przy użyciu najpierw protokołu HTTP lub FTP. Należałoby wybrać jakieś lustro na tej stronie, wybrać "snapshots", ściągnąć "portage-latest.tar.bz2" i "portage-latest.tar.bz2.md5sum", skopiować te pliki do "/usr" i po usunięciu "/usr/portage" wykonać:

```
# cd /usr/portage

# md5sum -c portage-latest.tar.bz2.md5sum

# tar -xjvf portage-latest.tar.bz2

# rm -fr /var/cache/edb

# emerge --metadata

# emerge --sync
```

 *korad1 wrote:*   

> Jedynie problem pozostal z usunieciem niektorych plikow i katalogow w portage1 (permission denied),  jest jakis sposob zeby to usunac ?

 

Pokaż wynik:

```
$ mount
```

Wykonaj:

```
# shutdown -Fr now
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## korad1

```

iza # mount

tmpfs on / type tmpfs (rw)

/dev/hdc on /mnt/cdrom type iso9660 (ro)

/dev/loop0 on /mnt/livecd type squashfs (ro)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

cachedir on /mnt/livecd/lib/splash/cache type tmpfs (rw)

tmpfs on /mnt/livecd/lib/firmware type tmpfs (rw)

tmpfs on /mnt/livecd/usr/portage type tmpfs (rw)

/dev/hda5 on /mnt/gentoo type reiserfs (rw)

/dev/hda1 on /mnt/gentoo/boot type ext2 (rw)

/dev/hda6 on /mnt/gentoo/home type reiserfs (rw)

/dev/hda7 on /mnt/gentoo/var type reiserfs (rw)

/dev/hda8 on /mnt/gentoo/usr type reiserfs (rw)

/dev/hda9 on /mnt/gentoo/opt type reiserfs (rw)

none on /mnt/gentoo/proc type proc (rw)

/dev on /mnt/gentoo/dev type none (rw,bind)

```

----------

